# My MAC collection =)



## adorablekay (Feb 25, 2007)

So I'm bored on a Saturday night.  I don't have anything else better to do at home. so here are some pictures! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  I'm still building up my collection but for now here's what I have.. I think i'm missing a few stuff though like my shadesticks and liners and paint LOL.


----------



## Cruzpop (Feb 25, 2007)

Lovely collection. I like =)


----------



## ..kels* (Feb 25, 2007)

very nice collection! i have the same brush roll.


----------



## Dana72 (Feb 25, 2007)

nice collection


----------



## macface (Feb 25, 2007)

cool collection.


----------



## Lola London (Feb 25, 2007)

Did you get your brush roll at Sephora?!


----------



## adorablekay (Feb 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lola London* 

 
_Did you get your brush roll at Sephora?!_

 
I purchased it at MAC. 

I still want a brush belt..alot easier to use for photoshoots and you can stuff more brushes than the brush roll!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Feb 25, 2007)

very nice


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 27, 2007)

Very nice collection, with Specktra, your collection will grow!!!


----------

